# Авиация > Матчасть >  Ми-8

## Lancer_73

Господа коллеги лётчики в ответ на многочисленные запросы собрал всё, что у меня есть по Ми-8 всех модификаций, здесь РЛЭ Ми-8Т(вариант для ГВФ эталонный экземпляр), Ми-8МТ,МТВ,МТВ-2,3,5, Ми-17 и Ми-17В, кроме того конспекты лекций для лётного состава по РЛЭ, АО, РЭО,ДТО,(всё сжато но максимально информативно, рассмотрены также конструктивные отличия оборудования на модификациях вертолётов), фотографии пультов и приборных досок Ми-8МТВ, карманный вариант РЛЭ МТ,МТВ,МТВ-2,3,5 в формате А5, памятки командирам экипажей такого же формата, методическое пособие по технике пилотирования Ми-8МТ(Т) со всеми особенностями обучения и выполнения различных видов полётов, лекции по вертолёту и двигателю, системам отопления, вентиляции, редуктор ВР-14,ВСУ Сафир, фара посадочно-поисковая ФПП-7М, двигатель ТВ3-117ВМ(МТ) со схемами и рисунками, малоскоростной пилотаж на Ми-8(методическое пособие), методика посадки на РСНВ, памятки по загрузке, расходам топлива, расчету Gпредельной, по критическим режимам и эксплуатационным ограничениям, в общем каждый профессионал, который эксплуатирует Ми-8 найдёт здесь для себя много чего интересного. http://depositfiles.com/files/zyex52nzb

----------


## UWGG

Отличная подборка! Жаль что у меня не было некоторых распечаток отсюда в то время, когда я летал на Ми-8. Обязательно дам скачать друзьям вертолетчикам.

----------


## alokoz

если не трудно дайте ссылку ещё раз, а то эта что-то не открывается. а по КА-27 есть инфа типа этой :Smile:

----------


## Lans2

в свое время на Ми-8 проходил испытания так называемый ВРП - вертолетный раскладчик приборов. 
Интересует любая дополнительная информация

----------


## Vovacii

Большое спасибо за материал, очень полезен, еще вопрос, там есть некоторые файлы под паролем, можно его узнать?

----------


## Lans2

такой вопрос, кто нибудь в курсе что за мод.?

----------


## AC

> такой вопрос, кто нибудь в курсе что за мод.?


На некоторых форумах говорят, что "ППВ"... (???)

----------


## AC

А вот это что?

Взято отседа:
Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU - Показать сообщение отдельно - ROV аэропорт Ростов-на-Дону/ ростовские споттинги

----------


## boyan

> А вот это что?


Устройство выброса ложных целей УВ-26. Насколько мне известно в иллюминатор ставилось только на ВВ-шных бортах

----------


## PPV

> На некоторых форумах говорят, что "ППВ"... (???)


Попрошу без оскорблений!...

----------


## Lans2

ППВ? на сколько мне известно так называлась лаборатория на которой отрабатывалось пулеметно-пушечное вооружение - ППВ

----------


## lindr

Это ЛЛ для испытания перспективных образцов РЭО, в 2009 мы ставили на него один образец.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Это ЛЛ для испытания перспективных образцов РЭО, в 2009 мы ставили на него один образец.


*lindr*, большое спасибо за уточнение! Я перепостил, надеюсь Вы не против: http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=1109667&postcount=55.

А то на "Авиафоруме" гадали тоже. Я написал, что ЛЛ, т. к. ранее где-то видел плохого качества снимок с комментарием, что это лаборатория. Да и на прототип, и уж тем более на строевой образец не похоже. На "Авиафоруме" же наша коллега *Proxima* предположила, что может быть связь с МТЮ (http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=17892&page=19), я в целом согласен, что возможно, то, что в обтекателе на приведённом снимке — именно для обнаружения малоразмерных объектов.

Насчёт правильности обозначения "ППВ" есть большие сомнения. Признаков именно помеховой аппаратуры на мой взгляд, не видно.
Хорошо бы узнать правильное обозначение, а если бы ещё и заводской номер, то вообще отлично.

----------


## lindr

Этот борт использовался для отработки по крайней мере двух разных проектов, не связанных между собой.

К сожалению я не могу говорить о них. Даже сообщить их обозначения и кодовые имена. 

Второй проект мне знаком лучше и точно никак не связан с помеховой аппаратурой. 

Заводской мне увы неизвестен. Кабина обычная. Вся аппаратура располагалась с пасс отсеке и в обтекателе.

Интересная особенность: как вы заметили вертолет стоит без винта. Это не случайно, штатного винта у машины нет уже несколько лет. Для полетов (увы редких) берут винт в аренду. Глупо но факт  :Frown: 

P.S. Проект "Лира" мертв уже лет пять-семь  :Frown: . Не один из двух упоминаемых мной выше проектов с "Лирой" никак не связан.

P.P.S ППВ, ППС (Патрульно поисковый вертолет, Патрульно поисковый самолет) - аббревиатуры придуманные PR-менеджерами в рамках проекта SD

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Супер. Спасибо. По комплексам я и не ждал, т. к. ясно, что темы закрытые.
Про некую связь с "Новеллой" я тоже предполагал...

А по Ми-8МТЮ названием комплекса не владеете? Вот тут я гадал, т.к. вариантов на букву "ю" менеее десятка всего: http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=1109716&postcount=56.
И ещё интересно название аппаратуры Ми-8МТУ. По номеру она вроде Л-207: http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/viewt...264&p=7#p19949.

----------


## lindr

За исключением вышеуказанного проекта я непосредственно сам работами по вертолетной тематике не занимался. 
От коллег по работе однако мне известно о некоторых проектах. По Ми-8МТЮ попытаюсь что-нибудь узнать от знакомых, благо тематика почти "родная". 
Что касается папки с проектом Ми-4 Дельфин, то она попала ко мне случайно: разбирали документы во время переезда.

----------


## lindr

Вам повезло, Алексей!

Вертолет Ми-8МТЮ - аварийно спасательный вертолет разработанный ЦНПО "Ленинец", проект имеет кодовое название "Звездочка" код ЮР-40

----------


## Lans2

> Вертолет Ми-8МТЮ - аварийно спасательный вертолет разработанный ЦНПО "Ленинец" проект имеет кодовое название "Звездочка" код ЮР-40


я так понимаю речь идет об этой машине?

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Вам повезло, Алексей!
> Вертолет Ми-8МТЮ - аварийно спасательный вертолет разработанный ЦНПО "Ленинец", проект имеет кодовое название "Звездочка" код ЮР-40


Ещё раз огромное спасибо!

----------


## lindr

Уточнил насчет Ми-8 ЛЛ из Пушкина, в теме "Лира" он точно не использовался, характерный обтекатель спереди появился в 80-х при отработке какого-то неизвестного мне проекта, название попытаюсь узнать.

----------


## ALfa

Немного уточнений по Ми-8МТЮ
в комментариях к фото

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8 б/н 65 синий RF-95077 (вертолет ПСО с аэродрома Хабаровск-Большой) на аэродроме Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба).Снято 25.04.2012 года.Кто знает модификацию и заводской номер?

----------


## Fencer

В звене 83 бад (в/ч 23405) 1 КВА КДВО были 2 Ан-2 и 3 Ми-8.У Ан-2 б/н были желтого цвета и кажется 01,02.У Ми-8 б/н были вроде бы синего цвета.В ST есть такая информация по Ми-8 из звена управления 83 бад 1 КВА КДВО:
Mi-8PS 59 54 not known Russian Air Force 19dec01 opb mil. unit 23405 at Khurba; for sale 
Mi-8T 9 74 43 18 not known Russian Air Force 19dec01 opb mil. unit 23405 at Khurba; for sale 
Mi-8T 9 75 47 20 not known Russian Air Force 19dec01 opb mil. unit 23405 at Khurba; for sale
Может кто подскажет бортовые номера Ми-8,а также бортовые и заводские номера Ан-2?

----------


## Djoker

Личный спецназ Сердюкова получит уникальные вертолеты - Известия




> *Личный спецназ Сердюкова получит уникальные вертолеты* 
> 
> 
> 
> *На Ми-8 с тепловизорами и ПТУРами бойцы отряда "Сенеж" будут уничтожать руководство вражеских армий и главарей боевиков*
> 
> Минобороны до конца года объявит закрытый тендер на многоцелевые вертолеты для центра специального назначения "Сенеж", который в войсках называют "личным спецназом министра обороны" Анатолия Сердюкова - по долгу службы бойцы призваны выполнять личные указания министра по проведению особо деликатных операций, таких как тайное уничтожение командиров вражеских армий и главарей боевиков. 
> 
> Как рассказали "Известиям" в военном ведомстве, требования тендера будут сформированы под новую машину ОКБ "Миля" - Ми-8 со специндексом, оборудованную тепловизорами, системами высадки десанта по канатам, системой огибания рельефа местности, полета в сложных метеоусловиях и приборами ночного видения, которые, в отличии от тепловизоров, усиливают видимую часть светового спектра. 
> ...


Тендер ещё не объявили, а вертолет, похоже, уже испытывается:



russianplanes.net - наша авиация

----------


## An-Z

> Тендер ещё не объявили, а вертолет, похоже, уже испытывается:


Я бы сказал, уже давно эксплуатируется(даже на ютупе были ролки  боевого применения), ну и состав БРЭО переодически меняется в зависимости от возникающих задач.

----------


## lindr

Панель Управления ЮР-40, снято на телефон. качество не ахти, но прочитать надписи можно.

----------


## lindr

Ну так как насчет съемки чертежей ЮР-40? Писал Вам, Алексей в ЛС месяц назад, все жду ответа.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Ох, сорри, редко захожу, упустил. Конечно!

----------


## -=AMA=-

Здравствуйте.

Модификацию не подскажите ?

Ми-8? (204-красный) ВВС


* * * * *

Сам нашел инфу. Это Ми-8МТКО (204-красный) (сн 94687) ВВС

----------


## Карес Вандор

ВВС Венгрии, Ми-8Т бортовой номер 628 который не соотвествует заводскому номеру (и они всегда в ВВС Венгрии были так). заводской номер 200128. Следует вопрос - где 200628????

----------


## Djoker



----------


## -=AMA=-

Подскажите, а реестр по Ми-8 есть ? Нужно опознать вот эти два борта:

----------


## FLOGGER

Целая куча реестров на aviaforum.ru, в т. ч. и на МИ-8.

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Подскажите, а реестр по Ми-8 есть ? Нужно опознать вот эти два борта:


Прибыловские машины. Первый с з/н 9672* 2008 года выпуска, второй - 9679* 2010 года выпуска

----------


## -=AMA=-

> Целая куча реестров на aviaforum.ru, в т. ч. и на МИ-8.


Да, есть, но они не систематизириваны и разбросаны по всей "ветке" на 424 стр. Не так-то просто там найти 04 и 09 красные.  :Tongue:

----------


## Fencer

> Подскажите, а реестр по Ми-8 есть ?


Вот здесь ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация есть реестр Ми-8 ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8ИВ б/н 04 желтый (заводской № 9798729)

----------


## Fencer

> Ми-8ИВ б/н 04 желтый (заводской № 9798729)


Еще фотографии
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## -=AMA=-

> Вот здесь ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация есть реестр Ми-8 ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Просто 04 и 09 есть, а вот 04 и 09 красные не нашел.  :Frown:  
Так понимаю Это Ми-8МТ (04-красный) с/н 9679* и Ми-8МТ (09-красный) с/н 9672* ?

----------


## Fencer

> Просто 04 и 09 есть, а вот 04 и 09 красные не нашел.  
> Так понимаю Это Ми-8МТ (04-красный) с/н 9679* и Ми-8МТ (09-красный) с/н 9672* ?


Точнее Ми-8МТВ-5

----------


## -=AMA=-

Один из них появился на *RP*, заявлен как Ми-8МТ...   неразбериха какая-то.    :Confused:

----------


## AC

> Один из них появился на *RP*, заявлен как Ми-8МТ...   неразбериха какая-то.


Это Ми-8МТВ-5.
А живут они тут:
http://sashapak.livejournal.com/34289.html

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8ПС-11 б/н 03 желтый (заводской № 7545) авиапамятники

----------


## Muller

Над КВЗ сегодня замечен на облете Ми-8МТВ5 (м.б. Ми-17В-5, дельфиний нос, рампа, несущий винт с балансиром) в полностью белой окраске с большими надписями UN на бортах, брюхе и рампе. Прочих ОЗ нет. Снять не вышло, ходил слишком высоко. 
Для кого может быть эта машина? Индус?

----------


## ПСП

Необычный камуфляж Ми-8Т №15 (Угловский гарнизон)

----------


## sparrow

Ми-9
34 синий
Крым, август 2012

----------


## lindr

Линейка алжирских http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/452619seventango.png

----------


## ПСП

Ещё Ми-8Т

----------


## Nemos19

Мы их сейчас ремонтируем (Алжирские), первый S-53 (покрашен и кажется облётан), а S-14 на облет ...
А Ка-32 Алжирский (Гореловского ремонта), сейчас в Пулково на отправку буксировали ...

----------


## Nemos19

Газпромавиа (468)

Делали с баллонетами уже сняли. (капремонт того года 2014).

----------


## Nemos19

Алжирские в ремонте:

Это 11

Это 23 после покраски

Это 14 после облёта

----------


## Nemos19

Ох уж это желание покрыть лаком вертолёт (Т-ка). (Особенно было сложно с вертолётом Януковича).

----------


## Djoker

15-ая Бр АА (аэ. Остров):






> Сегодняна 714-м учебном полигоне воздушно-десантных войск России Струги Красные, несмотря на осеннюю погоду, было по-настоящему жарко.
> 
> Там прошла активная фаза второго этапа совместного оперативного учения вооруженных сил Российской Федерации и Республики Беларусь «Щит Союза – 2015».


https://www.facebook.com/IharDzemian...58100944245093

----------


## Nemos19

Фотоальбомы - Сайт СПАРК неоффициальный
Пришел на списание (погранцам)  с Комчатки ...
(Ещё с системой нетрального газа ...)

----------


## Nemos19

2015. Кневичи. МЧС.

Отработка задачи по спуску на канате (тросе).

----------


## Nemos19

Ми-8 Т С аэродрома Кневичи Владивосток. 2015. Прыжки парашютистов. Снято с Ка-27 ПС.

----------


## Nemos19

Фотоальбомы - Сайт СПАРК неоффициальный
МИ-17 Президента Судана ...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фотоальбомы - Сайт СПАРК неоффициальный


Тогда уж ВДТБ.

----------


## Nemos19

> Тогда уж ВДТБ.


Согласен, спасибо ...

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8АМТШ б/н 99 синий с белой окантовкой RF-91308
"на пилонах, штангах их крепления (и даже на обратной стороне резиновых ковриков в салоне) 75-13" ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
Какой будет полный заводской номер?

----------


## Fencer

КАЗАНСКИЕ ВЕРТОЛЕТЫ: полет продолжается http://wiki.nashtransport.ru/images/...олёты.pdf

----------


## Nemos19

2014. Колумбия. МТВ-5 первое зависание после сборки.

----------


## Дядька

Попалась интересная фотография Ми-8 салона. На вертолете установлена НУВ-1, дополнительное окошко у пилота и какой то воздухозаборник в районе передней стойки. Может кто нибудь разъяснить, что за "зверь"?

----------


## nikitayak

Может, В-8АТ?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Может, В-8АТ?


А это что такое?

----------


## Fencer

> А это что такое?


Миль Ми-8АТ

----------


## Василий Гоголев

> Миль Ми-8АТ


Имелся ввиду вот этот:



> Все усовершенствования оперативно вносились в третий экземпляр нового вертолета, собиравшийся на опытном производстве завода ╧ 329. В соответствии с правительственным постановлением этот вертолет создавался в десантно-транспортном варианте и получил название В-8АТ. Двадцать откидных сидений десантников располагались вдоль бортов грузовой кабины. В перегрузочном случае могли добавляться места еще для четырех человек. Заказчики на макете отработали загрузку и крепление в кабине различных видов боевой и инженерной техники, а также установку комплекса вооружения, аналогичного применяемому на Ми-4АВ. Внешний вид В-8АТ немного изменился по сравнению с В-8А: боковые двери кабины экипажа были заменены сдвижными блистерами; сдвижной стала и боковая дверь грузовой кабины.
> 
> Сборку В-8АТ закончили летом 1963 г., и он заменил на государственных испытаниях В-8А, который в дальнейшем использовался для летных и наземных ресурсных испытаний. Весной 1964 г. в ходе государственных испытаний В-8АТ был переоборудован в опытных целях в правительственный салон с соответствующей внутренней отделкой и мощными системами связи, позднее для продолжения испытании его вновь восстановили в транспортном варианте. Во время летных испытаний 19 апреля 1964 г. экипаж летчика-испытателя В.Колошенко установил на В-8АТ два мировых рекорда: рекорд дальности по замкнутому маршруту (2465,7 км) и рекорд скорости на базе 2000 км (201,8 км/ч). Несколько лет спустя, в 1967-1969 гг., экипажи И.Копец и Л.Исаевой на Ми-8 установили пять женских мировых рекордов.


Источник

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Точно.

----------


## Rus_Knights

Ми-8АМТ 749 черный - Сер. 74-90 - Зав. предположительный 8AMT.00.643.13.7490.U

----------


## Nemos19

Май Пакистан, база около Исламабада ...


Подготовка к сдачи вертолета ...


Столичный аэропорт, перегонка вертолета ...

----------


## lindr

Вертолет борт 8216 разбился 14 мая 2016 в Ливии из-за плохих погодных условий.

Вроде обошлось без жертв.

https://www.facebook.com/moktaar/vid...type=2&theater

----------


## Nemos19

Тверь ...

----------


## Nemos19

2016. Мьямна (Бирма) июнь Авиабаза в Мектила. После ремонта 2-е 8-ки.

----------


## Nemos19

2016. ЦАР. Авиа база в столице Убанги. Построение по пятницам местных около Утероских 8-к сзади 24-ка Сенегал

Пакистанцы подготовливают 8-ку свою (Уланудинская 10-ти летка)

Шри-Ланкийская 8-ка

Пакистанкие до установки ВДТБ, на заднем фоне французкая база отдельно

Пакистанские после устновки доп баков

----------


## Мотылёк

Крым.Бахчисарайский район. Алимова балка.Август 2016. RF-39201

----------


## Djoker

Улан-Удэ





https://www.baikal-daily.ru/news/15/222707/

----------


## cemichael

Интересно, чем руководствовалось командование МА ВМФ, заказывая "Арктический" Ми-8 в серо-голубом исполнении? Чтобы его хуже было видно в условиях камчатской метели?

----------


## Rus_Knights

Один из Белорусских Ми-8МТВ-5 несет зав. 151C04

----------


## Nemos19

Первый пакистанский после ремонта, пара уйдет после Нового Года. Спарк. СП-Б.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Спарк


Это следовало написать заглавными буквами.

----------


## Muller

В Громово поставлены новые Ми-8МТВ-5?
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

совсем свежие, судя по фото - бока еще не подкопчёные.

----------


## Fencer

> В Громово поставлены новые Ми-8МТВ-5?
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> 
> совсем свежие, судя по фото - бока еще не подкопчёные.


Совершенно верно...

----------


## aпм-90

> В Громово поставлены новые Ми-8МТВ-5?
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
> 
> совсем свежие, судя по фото - бока еще не подкопчёные.


Да,на вид новые.Там одна комендатура,только Левашовские борта иногда прилетают УТП там проводят,выходит как бы поставлены в 33 отсап(?). 
Правда номера вызывают сомнение,больше для 549 АБ подходят,но Пушкинские верты Громово очень редко посещают.
В Левашово у вертов кажется номера с 47 по 69, а №23 и №21 уже есть у Ан-26.

----------


## Muller

> Да,на вид новые.Там одна комендатура,только Левашовские борта иногда прилетают УТП там проводят,выходит как бы поставлены в 33 отсап(?). 
> Правда номера вызывают сомнение,больше для 549 АБ подходят,но Пушкинские верты Громово очень редко посещают.
> В Левашово у вертов кажется номера с 47 по 69, а №23 и №21 уже есть у Ан-26.


Вот и мне думается, что м.б. все же пушкинские залетели

----------


## Djoker

Ми-8 з/н 93439 и Ми-8МТ з/н 94747





https://www.intex-press.by/2016/06/2...ej-dlya-svoih/

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Заводского номера нет-есть только бортовой №12.Абхазия.

Подпись к фото:



> На этой вертушке погиб командир - Юра Вихров и правак - Илья Джамахидзуев



Судя по второму фото,как утверждают,снимки не позднее 1994 года:



> в 1994 г. Су 27 (бортовой 28) уже на аэродроме не было.


Может кто знает подробности?

----------


## Transit

> Может кто знает подробности?


1.10.1991 г. попадание птицы в правый двигатель

----------


## FLOGGER

> 1.10.1991 г. попадание птицы в правый двигатель


И на одном двигателе не смогли сесть?

----------


## Nemos19

Лет надцать фезюляж пролежал даем вторую жизнь колумбия

----------


## Nemos19

2017 Колумбия Санта-Марта
Один в ремонт.

----------


## Повітрянні Сили України

https://pp.userapi.com/c638919/v6389...V_hLLeJQGk.jpg

----------


## OKA

> https://pp.userapi.com/c638919/v6389...V_hLLeJQGk.jpg


Просто фото, без доп.данных , обычно размещают здесь :

Фото-Видео

))

----------


## Nemos19

Венесуэла 2017 март вертолет президента, салон - идет в ремонт вдтб протектированны (уже сняты). Казанский. Плюс баллонеты (уже сняты)


Базируется в Каракасе, разбирали на базе в Маракай (как-то так). Ангар 6-й группы.

----------


## aпм-90

> Вот и мне думается, что м.б. все же пушкинские залетели


 В Громово до сих пор,недавно начали летать. По слухам они для Владимира(Семязино).

----------


## Nemos19

АМТШ Пушкин 4-е июня праздник 6-й авиаармии


МТ

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Подборка фото различных вариантов *Ми-8АМТШ (Ми-171Ш)*.

Опытный образец *Ми-8АМТШ (Ми-171Ш)*, сер. номер 59489611121, RA-25755, Англия, Фарнборо, сентябрь 1996 г .:
 

Опытный образец *Ми-8АМТШ (Ми-171Ш)* «Tерминатор», б/н «H-351 жёлтый», сер. номер 59489611121, RA-25755, Франция, Париж, Ле-Бурже, июнь 1997 г .:
 

Опытный образец *Ми-8АМТШ (Ми-171Ш)*, б/н «987 серый», сер. номер 59489614987, МАКС-2005, Жуковский, август 2005 г.:
 

Опытный образец *Ми-171Ш*, б/н «987 серый», сер. номер 59489614987, МАКС-2007, Жуковский, август 2007 г.:
   

Серийный *Ми-8АМТШ* первых серий, б/н «02 синий», RF-93203 ВВС России, июнь 2011 г.:
 

Серийный *Ми-8АМТШ* поздних серий, б/н «50 красный», RF-91283 ВВС России, 2014 и 2017 гг.:
  

Вертолёт-салон *Ми-8АМТШ-1* (с БКО «Витебск»), RF-39201 ВВС России, 2013 г.:
 

Серийный *Ми-8АМТШ*, б/н «148 жёлтый», RF-91897, авиации Росгвардии, 2017 и 2016 гг.:
  

Серийный *Ми-8АМТШ-В*, б/н «211 жёлтый», RF-95583 ВВС России, 2015 и 2016 гг.:
 

Серийный *Ми-8АМТШ-ВА* (вариант для Арктики), У-УАЗ, ноябрь 2015 г.:
  

Серийный *Ми-171Ш-П* для ВВС Перу, У-УАЗ, ноябрь 2015 г.:


Серийный *Ми-171Ш* для Ангольских ВВС, У-УАЗ, ноябрь 2015 г.:

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8Т б/н 72 красный с белой окантовкой (заводской № 2519) 331-го овп (в/ч 15428) осенью 1986 года (заводской № 2519) (источник https://ok.ru/profile/106192558013/a...7/803908416701).

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8МТ б/н 63 красный с белой окантовкой (заводской № 94758) (источник https://ok.ru/profile/106192558013/a...7/345208797629).

----------


## Fencer

С сайта "Одноклассники" появилась информация:

Ми-8Т б/н 70 красный с белой окантовкой (заводской № 0115) 331-го овп (в/ч 15428)

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Уч-Арал 2000-2002

----------


## Nemos19

Ямальская Т-ка  потихоньку собирается

Венесуэльская президентская МТВ-5 тоже готовиться ...

----------


## osipov

А это наш борт. Тверская область. Доставляет больных в областную больницу. Выпущен КВЗ. Ми-8МТВ-1 RF-32831.

----------


## osipov

Мог бы его полностью отснять, время есть пока вертолет ожидает санитарную машину на стадионе давно закрытой школы. Работает на износ совершая по несколько вылетов в день и ночь.
Отснять мне получилось лишь частично ибо прогнали подъехавшие нацгвардейцы. Хотя сотрудники МЧС никогда не препятствуют съемке и отвечают на любые вопросы.
Ну что получилось то получилось.

----------


## osipov

А это уже с расстояния. Всех прогнали весьма в жесткой форме угрожая автоматом.

----------


## Мотылёк

Крым.Новофёдоровка.
Ми-8АМТШ. август 2017г.

----------


## FLOGGER

> А это уже с расстояния. Всех прогнали весьма в жесткой форме угрожая автоматом.


Ну, это не от ума. Чего они хотели-то, эти "гвардейцы"? Просто параноидальная любовь к запретам.

----------


## osipov

Снял Ми-8МТВ-1 полностью. Нацгвардейцы уже не трогали никого , хотя я один напросился в кабину и получил разрешение от командира звена.

----------


## osipov

Учитывая что медицина в районных городах у нас в критическом положении , этот вертолет эксплутируется нещадно совершая по 5-6 вылетов в день.

----------


## osipov

Прожектор вроде американский. Он сейчас стоит на всех вертолетах экстренных служб. Это машина 2014 года выпуска КВЗ. Двигатели вроде украинские со слов командира.

----------


## osipov

Салон.

----------


## osipov

В кабине. Есть метео-РЛС "Конткр".
Интересный футовый высотомер на ЖКИ. Импортный.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Прожектор вроде американский.


Да, это SX-16 пр-ва США.



> Двигатели вроде украинские


Естественно. 
Локатор, похоже, "Контур-10Ц" (8А-813)

----------


## osipov

Он числился в составе Жуковского отряда но вроде один (Ка-32А11ВС или этот) собирались подарить региону.
Техника находится в воздухе буквально постоянно. За сутки может 6-8 часов налетать. Область большая.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Попался на глаза один грузинский документ.В приложениях к нему БН вертолетов.



> Постановление № 646
> 6 декабря 1999
> 
> 2. Передача с баланса общества с ограниченной ответственностью «Aisi» на баланс авиации МВД зданий и оборудования Согласно Приложению №1.
> 
> II. Вертолеты:
> 
> 1. Ми-8 МТВ -1 № 25448
> 2. Ми-8Т № 27012
> ...


Еше там есть о Ми-2,но темы такой не нашел.

----------


## Fencer

"В/Ч03188 1987-1989г.
44 борт стоял на отшибе... сер.№9807731 1980 г.в. ППАшки вообще были самые новые" (источник https://ok.ru/myvsesaero/album/52893...6/834468244726).

----------


## Rus_Knights

Ми-8АМТШ б/н 98 синий рег. RF-91307, серая окраска.
Сер. 73-14 - Зав. 8AMTS.00.643.13.7314.U

----------


## strelec

Пензенская область 26.10.2017

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

№9754934

----------


## AndyM

Где?
Дата?
06 = 2816: Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:45468) Ukraine - Air Force Mil Mi-8T 06 YELLOW

----------


## OKA

> Где?
> Дата?
> 06 = 2816: Spotters.Aero - Фото самолета (ID:45468) Ukraine - Air Force Mil Mi-8T 06 YELLOW


Видимо отсюда :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1236828.html

Там ещё есть фото.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Где?
> Дата?


Фото.
Свежее.
По видимому.



> Видимо отсюда :


:) нет.Я знаю что это ваша полянка.Поэтому перепосты сюда от нее не делаю:)
Blank page

----------


## OKA

> ... :) нет.Я знаю что это ваша полянка.Поэтому перепосты сюда от нее не делаю:)
> Blank page



Это "полянка" https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/  ))

Инфу с неё может цитировать кто угодно))

А откуда она берёт - это её дело))

----------


## Djoker

Ми-8МТВ-5-1 "61 синий" RF-90402











https://parxis.livejournal.com/26410.html

----------


## Avia M

Пугачев...

----------


## FLOGGER

Фото СУ-15УМ не отсюда?

----------


## Avia M

> Фото СУ-15УМ не отсюда?


Отсюда. В теме Су-15 ранее сообщал.

----------


## Fencer

Редкий бортовой номер в СССР (источник https://ok.ru/group1yekhvatku)

----------


## Fencer

Оригинальный шрифт бортового номера...
https://russianplanes.net/id254789

----------


## Rus_Knights

ВЭФ-2019:

Ми-171А2 - рег. *704*

----------


## Rus_Knights

Обозначен как 70104U => 171A02643170104U:
https://twitter.com/dressler_w/statu...79793568325632

----------


## Fencer

> Редкий бортовой номер в СССР (источник https://ok.ru/group1yekhvatku)


https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-mi-8.14552/page-252

----------


## Fencer

> Редкий бортовой номер в СССР (источник https://ok.ru/group1yekhvatku)


626 увп, 1986 год.

----------


## Rus_Knights

Ми-17 б/н *109* ВВС САР.

----------


## Дядька

Набрел на такое фото. Написано, что это Ми-8МТПБ. С антенных хозяйством все хорошо, вопросов нет, а вот сам вертолет озадачил. Если я правильно понимаю буквы МТ в названии обозначают базовую модель вертолета Ми-8МТ. А на фото Ми-8Т с движками ТВ-2. Если это Ми-8ППА, то антенны не уставные. Кто знает, что это за модификация? Фото сделано на Конотопском АРЗ.

----------


## AndyM

Фото сделано на одесса:
http://www.aviaphoto.ru/planes/Mil/Mi/8/03+blue/1

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8 Двухдвигательная «восьмёрка» - полвека в строю http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...6d1478378d.pdf
Ми-8. Еще полетаем… http://www.kr-media.ru/upload/iblock...652fb316f2.pdf

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Ми-8МТВ-2 Росгвардии, выполняющий задачи в зоне проведения специальной военной операции, Украина, весна 2022 г.

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8МТ б/н 72 желтый (заводской № 93039)
Центр военно-технических игр парка "Патриот", Кубинка, 21 августа 2022 года https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-...8#post-3258393

----------


## Fencer

Прототип Ми-8МТВ-5М б/н 22 белый (заводской № 97134)
Авиабаза Кубинка, "Армия-2022", 16-17 августа https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-...8#post-3258393

----------


## Fencer

Прототип Ми-8АМТШ-ВН б/н 732 белый (заводской № AMTSVN643197832U)
Авиабаза Кубинка, "Армия-2022", 16-17 августа https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-...8#post-3258393

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8АМТШ-ВН б/н 66 жёлтый RF-04550 (заводской № AMTSVN643197836U)
Авиабаза Кубинка, "Армия-2022", 16-17 августа https://aviaforum.ru/threads/reestr-...8#post-3258393

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8МТВ-1 RF-32787 
Ростех передаст пять модернизированных Ми-8 для МЧС России до конца 2023 года Ростех передаст пять модернизированных Ми-8 для МЧС России до конца 2023 года

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8МТВ-1 RA-25203(2) https://aviales.ru/popup.aspx?news=7549

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8МТВ-1 RA-25210 https://www.rhc.aero/media/mi_8_avialesokhrana

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8МТВ-1 RF-31364 https://airreview.ru/article/habarov...tv1/20/12/2022[attachment=0]rf-31364-1387.jpg[/attachment]

----------


## Fencer

> Ми-8МТВ-1 RF-31364 https://airreview.ru/article/habarov...tv1/20/12/2022[attachment=0]rf-31364-1387.jpg[/attachment]


https://youtu.be/59a6qNJv7w0

----------


## Fencer

Ми-8МТВ-1 RF-31137 https://rostec.ru/news/oak-peredala-...oleniya-su-57/

----------

